# which one?????



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm wanting to buy an AR in the .308 for deer and I'm not sure which make to shoot for. Could u please give me ideas and what are the +/- of the make you have recomended? THANK YOU!!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Might try Rem. first.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks Knapper


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would think that any quality AR-15 manufacturer who makes an AR-10 type gun would make a quality gun in that platform as well.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks youngdon


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Your welcome, just try to stick with the name brands.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have though of getting a AR-10 type but. with the smaller ar-15 size I have been looking at getting an upper receiver for it. The 50 beowolf seems to have caught my eye after considering the other ones out there. It shoots the same bullets as the 500 S&W so reloading would be easier once you have the brass and dies. I know that it is about a 150yd. range but, it should drop your target/animal in its tracks with good shot placement. My thoughts on this are based on using the 45/70 for many years as a contender barrel and with the Marlin lever action.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Remington is my pick of choice. They are bushmaster products and are very well built and work great.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Furtaker, Im leaning towards bushmaster and remington to choose from... i have a 223 in bushmaster and it shoots like a dream.... are u saying that the remington has bushmaster in its blood?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They both have the same parent company


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> They both have the same parent company


 Kind of like Chevy trucks and GMC eh? So in your op, as GMC is considered THE truck--which is considered THE gun? inquiring minds want to know lol!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I should preface this by telling you I have only owned one AR and for less than a year. However I have shot many through the years and read and researched for quite a while. 
That is not an easy queston at all. There are sooo many manufacturers out there. My short list for a complete gun would have to start with Rock River, they have been making high end (as in quality) for a number of years and I know of a few police forces that have tested them and others for accuracy and reliability and they top the list( let it be said that the factory knew where the guns were going and their intended purpose when they sent them out the door,... I'm just sayin') I would also take a look at Olympic Arms specifically their match.223 chamber. I guess you can't leave Colt off any list of AR's just don't buy a used one with the large pins.

In any make up of an AR barrel weight is definitly a consideration. I personally do not care for the varmint weight barrels they are much to heavy and IMO make the gun to front heavy. A coyote configuration or Heavy weight barrel are much better suited for carrying to sets. I would also consider a after market trigger if you want to do precision shooting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The Freedom Group owns Remington, Bushmaster,DPMS/Panther arms, Marlin, H&R/NEF, Dakota Arms, Advanced Armament, EOTAC, and Barnes Bullets. And a clothing line Mountain Khakis.

And for what it's worth I'd take a Dodge or Ford over any GM product.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Geez thats a lot of diversification, not to mention choices.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm confused, should i buy Remington, Bushmaster,DPMS/Panther arms, Marlin, H&R/NEF, Dakota Arms, Advanced Armament, EOTAC, Barnes Bullets. clothing by Mountain Khakis.......? Whats this got to do with an AR 10 in .308 cal.?? I just need a little help on a decision that is quite hard for me.....

,


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What we are trying to say is that these products are all made by the same company probably on the same machines. If you like the Bushy you have stick with it, but any of their brands will probably shoot just as well. They may come in slightly different configurations though. Buhmaster may offer a 18" barel and rem may not for example. Check their sites and take notes on what you like and don't, a decision will come to you. I swear. FYI Mountain Khaki doesn't make guns, they tried but they kept shrinking in the damp weather. LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm looking at one for myself also. Don't get too discouraged Autumnrider. Looking is half the fun !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just remember ther are two different options on a large frame AR's the AR-10 pattern and the LR308 from DPMS uppers and lowers are not interchangeable and neither are magazines. So do a bit of research and I would suggest buying from the same manufacturer if not buying a complete gun. Mike Milli at dedicated technologies (google them) can hook you up as can Specialized Dynamics. I think you'd be ear to ear grinning with a gun from either. Both I believe offer accuracy guarantees.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Talk to Bar-d about the 6.8 SPC fit the lower ar 15 and does some serious pork chops and I figure if its a porker it would work for a deer slayer under 200 yds.JMO for what its worth. I been rounding up 6.8 brass for about 8 months now. Hog fever happens in the fall.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I have two freinds that have BMs and they love it. One freind is amazing with iron sights. He can hit a jack rabbit full speed out to 200 yrds, iv seen him do it more than once. I think they are standard chrome line barrrels, if you care for that


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Probably be better if you didn't abbreviate Bushmaster that way LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just got that.....


----------

